# Problems in the arcade



## Swordlady (Apr 20, 2006)

I just got the paid subscription, so I was poking around a bit in the arcade.  I was booted out of a game - not once, but _twice_.  The second time I was doing really well, so I was a bit annoyed.  Apparently, my login expired(!) and I had to log myself back in.  It's only a game afterall, so I wasn't all that upset, but it was still annoying that my very good game got interrupted.

So...what happened?   Why did I abruptly get booted out of a game?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 20, 2006)

Good question. You shouldn't, as the games are flash based, and run on your system, not off the server.  I'll try and run some tests tomorow and see if it happens to me.  Which games, and how long roughly were you playing before getting booted?


----------



## Swordlady (Apr 20, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Good question. You shouldn't, as the games are flash based, and run on your system, not off the server.  I'll try and run some tests tomorow and see if it happens to me.  Which games, and how long roughly were you playing before getting booted?



I got kicked off Asteroids after a minute(!) and Space Invaders after about 15 minutes or so.  And I was totally pulverizing the high score in Space Invaders too.  Grr...  

Oh yeah...I just got kicked off Space Invaders again.  But at least it let me keep my score this time...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 20, 2006)

ok, I just played SI no problem, though the ending was a bit abrupt. I'll try the other tomorow.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 21, 2006)

I haven't been kicked off a game, but last week I did play a very long game of Ilya Viloshin's Tetris (high score, long play time) and when it was transmitting data to send the score, the browser window stopped responding - when I reloaded it, my high score was lost, and I had to log back into MT.

Also, I would love to play Flashbert - but it won't load.

Thanks much!


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 21, 2006)

Im having Similar Issues with Helecoptor... The game freezes and dumps me back to the forum.​


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 21, 2006)

Ok, what browsers are you using? Include version #'s too.


----------



## Swordlady (Apr 21, 2006)

Firefox 1.5.0.2

Oh no...let me guess...the Flash games don't like Firefox, right?  Grumble...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 21, 2006)

I've encountered some issues with the flash plugin for Firefox.  No problems with the arcade on my end though yet.  Try reinstalling the flash plug in, especially if you've upgraded FF recently. Seems something gets 'stuck' on updates on occasion.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 21, 2006)

never had a problem with Firefox, on both Windows and Linux systems.

As Bob said, flash applications run locally, until it's time to send the score I don't think it even contacts the server.

Which would place my first guess at it being something local, on your end.  Try running virus and spyware scans if you don't do those regullarly.  Spyware and adware tend to interfer with web browsing quite a bit.

Another thing to try would be to hit ctrl+alt+del and watch the system resources while you are playing, anything unusual happening?  does memory or cpu usage start climbing as you play?

If you know how to monitor network traffic you might want to try that too.

If you download the game and play it locally does it behave?

right click, save as, then open it in your browser:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/games/spaceinvaders.swf


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 21, 2006)

One other thing, is the time this happens consistant?


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 21, 2006)

Well, I took the liberty of beating your space invaders score, it did end a little abruptly, I still had lives and they didn't touch down...

Not a MT problem, that looks like a programming bug in the game.


----------



## Swordlady (Apr 22, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Well, I took the liberty of beating your space invaders score, it did end a little abruptly, I still had lives and they didn't touch down...
> 
> Not a MT problem, that looks like a programming bug in the game.


 
The same thing happened to me with Space Invaders - twice.  The first time it happened, it didn't even save my high score, which was actually considerably higher than the score I posted in my second game.  I think I'm just going to leave Space Invaders alone for a bit...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 22, 2006)

When I have a few minutes, I'll try reloading the games from backup.  Please be patient, I'm currently sick and really backlogged at the moment.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 22, 2006)

To answer your question, Firefox 1.5.0.2

Every other game except FlashBert that I've tried works fine - so I think that's a problem with the game.  The Tetris game, as I said, went on for so long that I think I timed out of the forum.... but I don't know for sure.


----------

